# South Bend 7" Metal Shaper - $750 (West Portsmouth, Ohio)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 16, 2020)

South Bend 7" Metal Shaper - tools - by owner - sale
					

Vintage South Bend metal shaper - you don’t see many of these anymore, but they were workhorses in...



					huntington.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 16, 2020)

Rough as a corncob sprung to mind looking at the pics. No motor or guard....hmmm


----------

